
‘Sign in with Apple’ button terms and conditions are raising concerns - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2019/06/05/sign-in-with-apple/
======
joshstrange
WOW!

> Sign In with Apple will be available for beta testing this summer. It will
> be required as an option for users in apps that support third-party sign-in
> when it is commercially available later this year.

As an Apple user I like this a lot but damn... That is going to ruffle some
feathers. Does this mean Spotify must now offer a signin with Apple button?
(since they do FB signin)

------
jeremija
I've been reading a lot of discussion about the Apple Sign In in the past few
days and none of the comments mentioned the following: if you use Apple Sign
In, you will only be able to use it to access your account(s), because it will
(if I understood correctly) generate different email addreeses for each OAuth
consumer service. Right now, if I want to, I can log in using either Google or
Twitter as long as the web app supports it, because Google and Twitter both
give the service the same email address. Now, I realize the whole point of
this is giving more privacy to the end user, but it also locks in the end
users to use only Apple Sign In for all services they logged in once via Apple
Sign In. As somebody mentioned it already in a different thread, it would've
been so much better if there was an open standard for this...

------
TimTheTinker
As others have said, what Apple is doing here isn't so much "anti-competitive"
as filling a regulatory void with consumer- and privacy-friendly
requirements/suggestions -- something that is possible in a practical sense
because of their natural monopoly over their own platforms.

~~~
Someone
_”Reuters notes that Apple has a second requirement– sorry, ‘suggestion’ which
goes beyond this.

Apple Inc will ask developers to position a new “Sign on with Apple” button in
iPhone and iPad apps above rival buttons from Alphabet Inc’s Google and
Facebook Inc, according to design guidelines released this week.”_

If done by the hand that feeds you, the line between “suggestion” and “order”
is fairly thin, and ‘order’ could be interpreted as misusing the power they
have to push a new ‘product’.

------
Thyphex
This is going to kill all social network startups. It’s almost impossible to
go viral without Facebook invite feature.

~~~
i386
Good. Hopefully we can move past the era of their destructive business models.

~~~
Thyphex
that means less competition, zuck is probably happy now, he already has all
the data

